# Removing the smell from a Buck?



## McDanAx (May 24, 2010)

Please let me know if you ever find anything that will remove the smell from them.
Adios, Denny


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Billy to Wether, whats to late?*



McDanAx said:


> Please let me know if you ever find anything that will remove the smell from them.
> Adios, Denny


Hello,

castration will do that. But it won't make them smell like roses, just like "normal" goats.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Any product that is effective on skunk spray should work for buck odor as well since they are both organic oil based scents. http://www.amazon.com/Skunk-Off-32-oz-S ... B0002XJ10K

Also here is a link to a home mixture that reportedly works well. http://users.humboldt.edu/wfwood/deodorize.shtml just be aware that it could change the color of your hair. LOL


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I am mostly grey now, what color will it turn it to? It might be an improvement. ;-)


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm guessing orange...lol.


----------

